# Ben Pearson Bow



## cmorg (Aug 6, 2008)

I was at an antique shop and picked up an old ben pearson recurve for 35 bucks

its a ben pearson golden sovereign series golden knight model. i am having a hard time finding any information about this bow any help would be a great help

I want to know if its valuable or not because i want to shoot it but not if its worth alot


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Ben Pearson bows in general were well designed and well made but not fancy. Mr. Pearson's idea was to make good equipment available at reasonable prices. Now forty or fifty years later his bows still serve the same purpose very well. They shoot very well but do not bring much money in the used market, though often twice and more what you paid. Shoot the bow and enjoy it. - lbg


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

X2
He did'nt go through all that for a decoration, shoot away.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

the sovereigns were the top shelf pearsons. You got a heck of a deal on that one


----------



## cmorg (Aug 6, 2008)

thank you for all your coments

trapper does what do you think a soverign could go for i found out this one was made in 65, its still in decent condition with straight limbs. 60" long and 47lb draw


----------

